# Lightroom Classic CC 7.3 Presets Disappeared



## Dmay (Apr 5, 2018)

Yesterday, I updated to Photoshop Lightroom Classic CC 7.3.  I had read information in various forums about the new profile changes and the conversion of the various presets to .xmp format.  Therefore, I wasn't surprised when I saw the message that Lightroom was converting my presets to the new format.  At the end of the update process, Lightroom reported that all of my presets had been successfully converted and when I opened the 7.3 version, all of my converted presets were listed and seemed to work.

As I was looking at the presets, I noticed that one of the presets that I had created in the past had a spelling error so I right-clicked on the preset and renamed the preset.  Following the rename, the specific preset appeared appeared in a different (non-alphabetical) location than it had prior to the renaming.  These particular presets were grouped together in a previously created folder that included the initial presets that I use when I make my initial adjustments to an image.  These particular presets were named with a  a prefix to help order them (+1: , +2:  , etc) and I determined that the new version didn't like the colon in the naming convention that I was using.  Therefore, I right-clicked again on each of the presets in this folder and renamed the presets without the colon but still preserving the order via the +1, +2, etc.  Following this change,  my presets appeared in the correct order and I thought I was a happy camper and I shut down my computer for the evening.

This morning, I started my computer again and found some new profiles (developed my Matiash specifically for the new version of Lightroom) and decided that I might want to check them out.  As per the instruction on the Nicolesy site, I copied the folder of the Camera Raw Settings folder and started up Lightroom.  I opened the new Profile windows and didn't see the new profiles listed.  At this point in time, I happened to look at the Develop Preset UI location and I noticed that the only Presets listed were those that were provided with the new version of Lightroom.  As a troubleshooting step, I exited Lightroom and removed the set of Matiash profiles that I had just added and restarted Lightroom.  I still didn't see any of my personal presets listed withing the Preset UI window.  All of my converted Preset are listed in the AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Camera Raw\Settings folder and all of the previous lrtemplate files are still in their original locations but I don't see any of the non-adobe presets listed within the Lightroom 7.3 UI.

I don't know what's going on here as I could see and use all my presets yesterday and I know that I shut down and restarted Lightroom several times yesterday as I was troubleshooting the initial preset numbering / ordering problem that I saw following the upgrade.  But, today, with no know changes on my part, all of my non-adobe presets appear to be missing within Lightroom.  

I tried to reach out to Adobe to see I I could do a computer chat or a technical support call on this issue but couldn't find any way to reach them.  This was frustrating to don't know any easy way to roll-back the update until Adobe releases some sort of a fix for this problem but I know that you all have to deal with the same issues.  But, I would love to hear any ideas that this group has as to how to resolve my preset issues.  (Note:  I use preset extensively when I do my initial imports into Lightroom and they greatly speed up my initial "adjustments" to my images prior to doing any serious editing and having all of my presets go missing is a real pain,)

Dave Mayfield

Attache below is a screenshot of the Develop preset window as of the morning:


----------



## Dmay (Apr 6, 2018)

I have read several posts here and on other forums about having some of their preset converted but I am curious to see if anyone else is seeing the same type of problem that I am seeing.

In my case, the presets all seem to be in the correct Adobe / Windows folders and were initially listed in the Preset UI window following the update.  I used a number of the presets and didn't note any problems.  The next day I again launched Lightroom to continue working on some of my projects and all of my "non-Adobe" presets were no longer listed in the Preset UI window.

This just seems strange to me that the presets could be there one day and be gone the next without me making any changes to Lightroom or WIndows.  I suspect that I will just have to wait for Adobe to come up with a new bug fix release but am a bit nervous that since my situation seems to be potentially different from what others have reported that my issue may not be addressed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi Dmay, welcome to the forum. There's a whole bunch of bugs around presets, but I haven't heard this one...

Just try something. Find the Settings folder in Windows and see if there's an index.dat and possibly another .dat file in there. Try moving it elsewhere and then launch Lightroom and see if they show up?


----------



## Dmay (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi all. 

 I think that I found the solution to my missing presets problem.  As I was thinking about my problem this morning, I decided to see if I could access my presets from within Camera Raw.  When I opened the preset folder from within Camera Raw in order to load a preset, I noticed that there were no xmp files listed in the folder.  Yet, I knew that there were files created because I had navigated to them following after Lightroom had been updated.  I navigated to the Camera Raw "App Data" folder and noticed that the was both a "Settings" and a "Camera Raw Settings" sub-folder listed.  Also, my converted presets were stored in the "Camera Raw Settings" sub-folder.  I knew that Lightroom expected to see the user presets in the "Settings" folder.  To test this out, I copied my set of user presets to the "Settings" folder and relaunched Lightroom.  Voila.  My presets were now there.  

For some reason, it appears that the preset conversion process associated with the Lightroom 7.3 update placed the converted (xmp) presets in the "Camera Raw Settings" folder and the should have been placed in the "Settings" folder.  I don't have any idea why I could initially see the presets following the update if there were in the wrong folder but placing a copy of all of the files from the "Camera Raw Settings" folder into the "Settings" folder seems to have resolved my problem.

Finally, I would be interested to know if anyone else had both  "Camera Raw Settings" and  "Settings" sub-folders following the 7.3 update on a Windows 10 machine.  The navigation link to the folder location is:  AppData>Roaming>Adobe>CameraRaw.

Dave


----------



## Dmay (Apr 7, 2018)

Mea Culpa.  

 I just discovered the root cause of my problem and it turned out to be "operator error". 

As I stated earlier that my presets were stored in the "Camera Raw Settings" folder and not the "Settings" folder.  As it turns out, I created a Quick Access link to the "Settings' folder withing Windows Explorer and then renamed the link to  "Camera Raw Settings". What I didn't realize at the time was that I wasn't just renaming the Quick Access Link but was instead changing the name of  the ""Settings" folder.  Then, when I next  opened Lightroom, it apparently noticed that the Settings folder was missing and dutifully created it a new one.  As a result, all of my presets ended up in the renamed "Settings" folder and the new Lightroom-created "Settings" folder was empty.  Therefore, while my presets were now located in the new "Camera Raw Settings" folder, Lightroom was still pointing to the the empty "Settings" folder and so couldn't see any of my user presets.

Sorry for taking up the forum's time on a self created problem.

Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 8, 2018)

Ahhhhhhh, great bit of detective work Dave. And no need to apologize, we love a good mystery when we find out the solution too!


----------

